# funky walnut bark from Mark (Mr. Peet)



## phinds (Jan 24, 2016)

@Mr. Peet gave me a piece of walnut recently that has really funky bark. I'm not at all a student of bark, but Mark has seen his share and if he thinks it's out of the ordinary then I don't feel so clueless going WOW, that's weird !



 

Anybody seen stuff like this before? Wish I had some solid heartwood that did this. Closest thing I've ever seen is ziricote

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, I've seen that...I was wondering if any bark carvers could capture that variation in their work.

The piece Paul has shown has a great history. It was a seedling from the World's Fair in New York City around 1941 and brought home by Ag education teacher Carroll Featherman. Progress caught up and the utilities widened their footprint then the tree was cut. It was a Buartnut, 50% American butternut and 50% Japanese walnut (the standard, not the heartnut variety).

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow never seen that. Looks like "zirinut" cross between ziricote and walnut.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClintW (Jan 25, 2016)

Could that be stabilized and turned into some pens? Maybe call blanks, depending on thickness.


----------



## phinds (Jan 25, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Could that be stabilized and turned into some pens? Maybe call blanks, depending on thickness.


Stuff is so hard I'm not even sure it would need to be stabilized

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 26, 2016)

I think stabilization would be a good idea. That bark has all kinds of strength from the outside, but not as much perpendicularly, from the open cut side. I assume it would tare more than cut clean.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 27, 2016)

I saw your pic the other day, Paul, and the pattern in the bark of the walnut looked familiar to me. And I figured out where from last night when I pulled out some natural edge stuff I've got that someone is interested in getting from me. Snapped a couple pics. This is from a walnut tree that grew locally here in Southwest Minnesota. It didn't display it entirely throughout the bark, but did display it in areas where the bark was thicker.


----------



## phinds (Jan 27, 2016)

Cool. That's exactly the same pattern in the bark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 27, 2016)

Paul, these pieces are sold, but I'm sure the pieces I'm keeping for myself have the same display in the bark since it is all from the same tree. Don't know when I'll get around to using the pieces I have but if/when I cut into it, if you want another piece that displays this for your purposes (I know you often like to have multiple samples of things), I can certainly try to remember to save a piece for you from the offcuts and send it to you.


----------



## phinds (Jan 27, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Paul, these pieces are sold, but I'm sure the pieces I'm keeping for myself have the same display in the bark since it is all from the same tree. Don't know when I'll get around to using the pieces I have but if/when I cut into it, if you want another piece that displays this for your purposes (I know you often like to have multiple samples of things), I can certainly try to remember to save a piece for you from the offcuts and send it to you.


Matt, 

Thanks for the generosity but since I don't really do bark on the site, I won't need a second sample. I probably will post a pic of Mark's piece as a curiosity but it will be the only bark-specific pic out of the 40,000+ on the site 

Paul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 27, 2016)

Sounds good - I know I've never seen a bark pic on your site, but though I'd still check in anyways!


----------

